# What time are you going?



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

As the south opener approaches my mind has me thinking what time I’m going out. Well most likely it will be before most for me. I found a nice spot to hunt and it’s first come first serve, not my favorite for opener but giving it a go. I’ve done it before and going to again. I haven’t locked time yet but figured as soon as time allows me too I’m there! Bad back problems have kept me out the marsh for 3 years, just ready at this point. So what time are you public hunters locking your spot down?


----------



## NDBair (Dec 28, 2015)

All hunkered in.....


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I’m too old to hunt public land openers anymore.
We’ll be setting up half hour before shooting time on private Erie spot.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just to get down winded by someone 30 minutes prior. If you’re gonna camp out...at least be smart enough to block yourself from being down winded.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Hunting some private property, leaving the house at 0500.


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm thinking end of October when most of the tennis shoe hunters are gone.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

HookedUp said:


> I'm thinking end of October when most of the tennis shoe hunters are gone.


I’d agree but grilled woodies and green wings are just too irresistible.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Turn in at 11:15 as always. Try and sleep until 1:15. Leave the house by 2:00am. Drive 2+ hours to Shiawassee. Draw at 5. Shooting by 7. Steve


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Turn in at 11:15 as always. Try and sleep until 1:15. Leave the house by 2:00am. Drive 2+ hours to Shiawassee. Draw at 5. Shooting by 7. Steve


No shooting until 0712! LOL!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

8:15 to be at Shiawassee by 10:30. Last year for youth hunts with my daughter.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

HookedUp said:


> I'm thinking end of October when most of the tennis shoe hunters are gone.


Excuse my ignorance for a second... What in high hell is a tennis shoe hunter?


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

yes sir...ditto...




DecoySlayer said:


> Hunting some private property, leaving the house at 0500.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Back when we had a 30 day season and point system, I'd set up around 10pm.


----------



## The Reel Slacker (Mar 7, 2016)

Spartan88 said:


> Excuse my ignorance for a second... What in high hell is a tennis shoe hunter?


Fair weather guys!


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Spartan88 said:


> Excuse my ignorance for a second... What in high hell is a tennis shoe hunter?


a hunter that hunts duck with his buddies way too small fishing boat, but "hey might as well go shoot at some ducks, and no i don't need boots cause its not that cold, I will wear my tennies".....


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

ahartz said:


> a hunter that hunts duck with his buddies way too small fishing boat, but "hey might as well go shoot at some ducks, and no i don't need boots cause its not that cold, I will wear my tennies".....


Thank you, I have seen the term here but was afraid to ask.


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Probably be slipping the boat in the water about 6AM. Its public, but its got plenty of room. Probably would have camped out if it wasn't for the rain......guess Im getting old.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

going to LSC public marsh launch about 6, squeeze between couple of parties, I am old and cannot hear swearing. Just like my younger years that old guys did it to me. please respect your elders, there will be too much shooting and will be all pass shooting.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Leaving at 5:45 for a pond on private land. Good luck boys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hunting private marsh-hoping for no trespassers. 56th year of duck hunting I do not need that trouble in the morning.


----------



## riskybiz09 (Oct 3, 2016)

Leaving the house at 2:45am hoping that is early enough to beat the other public land warriors to the woody hole. Taking my brother in law hoping to get him his first duck. My other brother in law took me 5 years ago and i just got married so it’s time to pay it forward to my new brother in law haha. 

Good luck and be safe everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

4:30 or so Monday morning.


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55 (Dec 28, 2012)

DecoySlayer said:


> Hunting some private property, leaving the house at 0500.


Same here. Hunting a private marsh on a farm adjacent to my Dad’s.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

10:00 am for 11:30 youth hunt Harsens Island. This will be my sons last hunt but my daughter will be going on her first!! Choot’em in da bill!!!


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

6am. I’ve learned to go later and not suffer the disappointment of sleeping in the marsh in a good spot, only to be moved in on by shootin time.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

6:30 always hunt some private spots opening weekend. No need to get out early


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Leaving about 415 to fish point


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Moved to a lake late summer I can duck hunt on, blind breakfast starts at 6 and I’m on deck for the pastries. Alarm set for 5 am, 30 second ride to the blind once I’m unhooked.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Waking at 2 to leave for the 2 hour drive to harsens.


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Just started coffee, headed out in an hour Lucky to have private land that butts up to crow island.

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Been here for a little while and was surprised honestly no on beat us to the parking area. I fully expect someone to show up at shooting light on this public spot. 

We're hoping to shoot a couple early wood ducks then we're providing dog power for a tower shoot later today. If the duck hunting gets ruined by some yahoo, at least the dogs will still get a bunch of retrieves today. Lol.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Left the launch at 7, played the waiting game so I can determine how close others will be to me. Worked out well.
9 bluebills, our 3 man limit, but not another species came by.
Quit at 10:30 when we couldn't take any more BB's buzzing the dekes


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

Trespassers did ruin the hunt for me and the farmer's brother who had his grandkids with him. He didn't want to have a big argument in front of the kids so he let them stay in his spot.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

The Doob said:


> Left the launch at 7, played the waiting game so I can determine how close others will be to me. Worked out well.
> 9 bluebills, our 3 man limit, but not another species came by.
> Quit at 10:30 when we couldn't take any more BB's buzzing the dekes


BBs?? :spin-nana: Send em down to Erie!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Slow day. There were a ton of mallards where we planed on hunting, yesterday. Few today. Only got one. I never shot. Let my buddy shoot, he shoots better than me.


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55 (Dec 28, 2012)

Decent opener. Saw lots of geese and ducks. Ended up with one goose, 2 woodies and 2 bluewings. My first opening morning that I didn’t see a single mallard. 

Those were my first ever BWs though, and I splashed them both with one shot. Cancels one of my misses right?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pretty good opener for us. Ended up with 12 geese, 5 mallards and 9 woodies between the 4 of us. Could of killed more but let a bunch of hens pass. Got a lot of shooting in and spent some quality time with some good buddies.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Hubby was back in the woods working yesterday afternoon and texted that a woodie had splashed down in our little pond. He had flushed a dozen or so out when walking in. We're letting the bigger groups alone right now in there , but if we get a single or pair in it's fair game. I couldn't find the bird my hubby saw but had a juvie drake zoom buy while I was standing there with my gun.









Kind of a weird opener for us. One woodie opening morning, worked a tower shoot and walk up hunt with the dogs, then shoot a duck in the backyard. Not typical but we had fun. Taking my nephew out today. Hoping he can connect on a couple.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Well ended up arriving night before 11:30pm, 5 trucks between two spots. Both the in mind but had a back up spot. Only was able to scout one good time so a bit of gamble. Didn’t mess around a held the spot. Got few hours of sleep. Crew ended with 5 geese and one mallard, teal, and a woodie. Seen a lot of duck and plenty geese, we could’ve had better spread and different placement. Not complaining because we missed over a dozen,.... good to be in the swamp again!


----------

